# Verticle vs. horizontal offset smokers



## Castaway2

Hey guys wondering who prefers which style and why. I am looking into getting a new smoker as mine has bit the rust. I am use to a horizontal offset smoker, but recently have been leaning toward this one I have pictured, I know I will have to make some modifications like adding gaskets to help eliminate heat and smoke lose through the door. But was wondering which ones you guys prefer and why and if anyone has experience with this one (hopefully the picture showed up) 

*Brinkmann Trailmaster Vertical Smoker*


----------



## Billphish

I had a couple of offsets and they did OK but I got tired of having to stay with them and ended up buying a Primo Ceramic. It's a combo grill/smoker. I can set it and go play 36 holes if I want.

If I were going to buy another smoker only I would get something like the Vault made but Pitmakers. They are pricey though.


----------



## Castaway2

Billphish said:


> I had a couple of offsets and they did OK but I got tired of having to stay with them and ended up buying a Primo Ceramic. It's a combo grill/smoker. I can set it and go play 36 holes if I want.
> 
> If I were going to buy another smoker only I would get something like the Vault made but Pitmakers. They are pricey though.


yeah, looked at those trying to stay under $350 until my ship comes in. (and of course it is late)


----------



## Billphish

Castaway2 said:


> yeah, looked at those trying to stay under $350 until my ship comes in. (and of course it is late)


Look at Weber Smokey Mountains'. I had a 18" and they now have a 22". Very steady. 
Or a cookshack/ Master built type design

So my vote would be neither.


----------



## randeg

Talk to Joe at Big Bear Pits. He has a lot of knowledge and can build any kind of pit you want. Excellent craftsmanship at a very reasonable price and it will last forever.
I am a proud owner of one of his pits.


----------



## w_r_ranch

I've had a couple of offsets over the years & got tired of dealing with the hot spots (those areas are not usable to me). I prefer a more traditional pit where the meat is 3' directly above the coals, as they do not require jockeying the meat all around to get it all to cook evenly... especially when smoking large quantities.


----------



## Billphish

w_r_ranch said:


> I've had a couple of offsets over the years & got tired of dealing with the hot spots (those areas are not usable to me). I prefer a more traditional pit where the meat is 3' directly above the coals, as they do not require jockeying the meat all around to get it all to cook evenly... especially when smoking large quantities.


That's what I ultimately want. With a burn barrel for coals.

Who made it?


----------



## w_r_ranch

I designed it & a friend north of Columbus fabricated it for me.

A 'coal maker' is the best way to avoid the dreaded white smoke that will ruin your meat... bark is gone long before you need the coals too.


----------



## Billphish

Best brisket I ever made was over the coals


----------



## Dale Nichols

Billphish said:


> Look at Weber Smokey Mountains'. I had a 18" and they now have a 22". Very steady.
> Or a cookshack/ Master built type design
> 
> So my vote would be neither.


This is sound advice. The WSM will out perform that pit your looking at.


----------



## HIJACK

I almost got the pit youâ€™re looking at but when I went to the store (A) to pick it up the demo on the floor turned me off of buying it. Not well built at all so I saved my change and got the horizontal one thatâ€™s $100.00 more. Much thicker steel and holds heat well.


----------



## Castaway2

*Outcome*

I went with the verticle that I had posted a picture of. apperance at the store was concerning me but, they really didnt do it justice in assyembling it. Got it home and it took about an hour to put it together. pretty strudy little heavier Guage metal than my last horizontal offset smoker. I am actually pleased with what i got for $200 list price was $249 however my BIL works at academy so I got him to use his discount. got it all seaoned up over the weekend and on sunday I put it through the first test run. I did some chicken legs to keep it simple as this was the first run. they came out golden and **** good. ( sorry forgot to take pictures of the cook ) the unit does have some leaks but I will be getting some gaskets to correct that issue. all in all good medium size smoker for the money. here are some pictures after assembly and durning the seasoning burn.


----------



## goldwingtiny

Where do you get the gaskets from and what do they look like?


----------



## Jawbreaker

I'm going to add another vote to look at the Weber Smoky Mountain Cooker.I have seen mine hold steady temps for 14 plus hours,and the 22 inch model will fit a load of meat.


----------



## Castaway2

goldwingtiny said:


> Where do you get the gaskets from and what do they look like?


http://www.bbqgaskets.com/

couple of different styles ( rope, wool, etc.) i used the wool self adhesive, i havent been able to smoke anythign on it since. the waiting on a latch to come in that i ordered, due to the origiannl latch stripped out will adding the gaskets ( to tight of a fit )


----------



## goldwingtiny

Castaway2 said:


> http://www.bbqgaskets.com/
> 
> couple of different styles ( rope, wool, etc.) i used the wool self adhesive, i havent been able to smoke anythign on it since. the waiting on a latch to come in that i ordered, due to the origiannl latch stripped out will adding the gaskets ( to tight of a fit )


 Thank You


----------



## JRingo

w_r_ranch said:


> I've had a couple of offsets over the years & got tired of dealing with the hot spots (those areas are not usable to me). I prefer a more traditional pit where the meat is 3' directly above the coals, as they do not require jockeying the meat all around to get it all to cook evenly... especially when smoking large quantities.


Is this the " Beast " Ranch? Can you get 24 briskets on it? I thought my stainless vertical was bigger. I can only get 19 on it comfortably. I thought mine was bigger than yours....!tuna!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Yep that's the beast. Each side has 2 stacked racks (6 briskets/rack). Imagine the meat bill nowadays, LOL!!! Used to be able to do it for about $350...


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

*I like both...*


----------



## JRingo

w_r_ranch said:


> Yep that's the beast. Each side has 2 stacked racks (6 briskets/rack). Imagine the meat bill nowadays, LOL!!! Used to be able to do it for about $350...


I miss the $.99 brisket price as well. Went into Kroger around Christmas and saw a 10 lb. fatty at $6.29/lb. No way. Good looking pit.


----------



## JRingo

w_r_ranch said:


> Yep that's the beast. Each side has 2 stacked racks (6 briskets/rack). Imagine the meat bill nowadays, LOL!!! Used to be able to do it for about $350...


I misrepresented here Ranch. My pit is a 10' horizontal with a 3' half moon firebox on the end. Trailerized, 4 doors, 3 thermometers. 1/4 or 3/8" 304 or 316 ss so I don't really worry about the ash. Will post up a pic soon for your expert critique. Had a neighbor borrow it one time for a graduation. Asked him if he needed help getting the fire going. Said no. He lived across the street and fired it up with about a 1/2 cord of Ouisache. Laid about 20 lbs of leg quarter on the pit and they were jerky in about 3 minutes. Turned the silver pit into a bronze. We still laugh about it. Tires almost caught fire as well....


----------



## Billphish

w_r_ranch said:


> I've had a couple of offsets over the years & got tired of dealing with the hot spots (those areas are not usable to me). I prefer a more traditional pit where the meat is 3' directly above the coals, as they do not require jockeying the meat all around to get it all to cook evenly... especially when smoking large quantities.


 Got any pics of that beast opened up?


----------



## Shaky

Billphish said:


> Got any pics of that beast opened up?


x2! Where do you load the coals?

A buddy and I have a lot of 3/8 plate and are considering a pit build like yours, just not sure of the process.


----------



## bigfishtx

Not sure how WR pit works but we used to cook on big rectangular pits when I was young, we kept a fire going in a firepit then shoveled coals in one or both ends. I suspect his works the same way.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Billphish said:


> Got any pics of that beast opened up?


Here's one from when we made jerky.












Shaky said:


> x2! Where do you load the coals?


The wood coals are loaded from the rear via 2 doors.












Shaky said:


> A buddy and I have a lot of 3/8 plate and are considering a pit build like yours, just not sure of the process.


PM me your email address & I send you the 'concept drawings' to help you along. If you don't need one as large, it is easy to make a 'half-sized' one.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

w_r_ranch said:


> Here's one from when we made jerky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood coals are loaded from the rear via 2 doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me your email address & I send you the 'concept drawings' to help you along. If you don't need one as large, it is easy to make a 'half-sized' one.


Can you send them to me as well Sam. That is what I want to build when we move. Tired of my trailer pit... everyone wants to borrow it and the maintenance on it never ends. 

PM sent.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Done.


----------



## kev2126

w_r_ranch said:


> I designed it & a friend north of Columbus fabricated it for me.
> 
> A 'coal maker' is the best way to avoid the dreaded white smoke that will ruin your meat... bark is gone long before you need the coals too.


That thing is awesome! Never seen one of those before..


----------



## Haute Pursuit

w_r_ranch said:


> Done.


Thank you sir! :cheers:


----------



## daddyeaux

I like that coal maker but it sure takes a lot of wood to make them coals.


----------



## M2W3V

Dale Nichols said:


> This is sound advice. The WSM will out perform that pit your looking at.


+1 for WSM

http://virtualweberbullet.com/


----------



## Dick Hanks

I don't own a Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM) but I do have 2 Weber Performer charcoal grills. I currently use a Smoke Vault vertical smoker that I use for most of my smoking. With the above positive comments on the WSM, I thought that I'd check out the 22.5" size on Amazon.com The 22.5" lists for $399

Looking at it, there are things that I like, and don't like about the smoker. But you can't argue with success. At the bottom of the product listing, there are 475 product reviews by people that have purchased it. The WSM averaged 4.9 stars out of a possible 5 stars. I don't know of any other smoker that would be able to achieve that high of a customer satisfaction rating.

I wish it had another rack or 2 in it, but dang..... Those product reviews have me wondering if I need to give it a try.


----------

